# doggy diapers? suggestions?



## redtailgal (Aug 13, 2011)

,


----------



## goodhors (Aug 13, 2011)

Check pet stores and pet supply catalogs for doggie diapers.  I know they make them.  I believe
the "panty part" holds replacable pads.  One person I know uses them on her male dog who 
WILL NOT stop marking in the  house.  Diaper takes care of the issue for her, just changes the pad
as needed.

Female dog diapers are common for when the female is in season, to prevent marking the floors, carpet,
or furniture since most folks allow pets on the chair or couch.


----------



## savingdogs (Aug 13, 2011)

You can make baby diapers into doggie diapers. You do just cut a hole for the tail. Kinda put it on the dog to try it on and see where the tail hole needs to be. 

It is so hard when they get older isn't it?


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 14, 2011)

,


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 14, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I got her some preemie diapers, they seem to b working OK, but she is NOT impressed. lol
> 
> Yeah, its hard when they get old, but on the other hand, I see the changes every day and with both her and the cat, I know what is coming.  I dont want them to die, but it will happen, and I am ok with that.  14 years together leaves lots of memories to placate myself with.  I will put it off so long as they are enjoying life, but I am ready for the day when I take that last trip to the vet.


Glad to hear you are ready.  I know it's tough, I've done it myself with animals that I held dear but they were suffering in their old age.  Gave them some dignity and was right there when they left this world.  You are a good person to do this Redtail.  It's tough when they have been part of your life for years but preparing yourself for the end, is just part of life.   Wishing you strength in these coming days.


----------



## genuck (Aug 16, 2011)

If she figures out how to get the diapers off, buy some onesies with the snap crotch. Put the on so the front is on her back then snap one snap on either side of her tail. If that doesn't work then just cut a little hole. Works good for tiny bottle babies kept in the house too


----------



## goodhors (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is one brand name of doggie diapers.  A search under the name might find other 
places selling them.  The person who gave me the name said they work well for her 
dog.

http://nu-nee.tripod.com/bb.htm


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 16, 2011)

.


----------

